# The Lady wanted COLOR !!!



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well, by golly...she GETS COLOR !!!! 

For my birthday, my son and DIL send me some pen blanks...that I'm sure SHE picked out... She luvs color..and all the blanks were some kind of bright swirling acrylics...LOL...

Todays work....left is a Slim in 'Swirling Blue'...next is a Tarpon Pen made from Texas Ebony (the contrasting light on the blank just 'turned' off as I went..but it still made a nice pen for a fishing benefit donation I got myself involved in.) The last is Caroline's Pen... Bright swirling reds (pix don't do it justice) that will just match her new red convertible VW.. Made this one on an El Grande kit I had on hand...

Gotta find out what kind of acrylic they bought.. It turned and finished EASY...unlike the Inlace blanks I had tried before..

Enjoy...:smile:


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

BEEEEEE-UTIFUL!! Good job!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I like that red un~!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Those acrylics definitely have color.....lol They are gorgeous!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

They look great!
I have to get out and find some time to turn something...arrrgh


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice Tortuga. All you guys do some nice work.

FishBone


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I guess I'm like the others I like the red too. But that blue sure is pretty.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That red one does look great. Nice job.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Gotcha some COOL looking bling there T!


----------



## The OilMan (Apr 30, 2008)

I see those acrylic pen blanks at WoodCraft all the time...they have a huge selection. I tried turning one of my perfume vials out of that stuff and it looks awesome - my wife love them - but I carried the prototype around in my pocket for a couple of weeks showing it off to everyone and one day I dropped it on the floor and it chipped. If it's that fragile when it gets thin I don't want to use it in something I sell.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I know what you're talking about, Oilman...I hafta be muy careful when drilling the centers before turning..gotta rest the bottom of blank on a scrap or it will chip when the bit reaches the bottom.. Dunno why, cuz that stuff is HARD to turn..and eats up tools like it was antler.. Seems to be a dozen different types of acrylics and mebbe there's a difference there.. I'll find out...cuz I'm into them right now... Here's a jet/white swirl Junior Majestic I whupped out this am.. Showed it off to Hooked/Bob and his lovely Bride when they dropped by this am..and got his approval...but they both seemed to prefer the red (mebbe relatives of Bobby..lol):rotfl:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Now I like the black and white swirl the best Tort. That is a beautiful pen.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

That black and white swirl is really nice but let me tell ya, the pictures don't do justice to that red one. Man that thing is purty....


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

MAN...that B&W pen is NICE! Tortuga had one simialr to that around Christmas when I went over to his trailer house to buy some pens. I wanted to buy it for my son but my wife picked him out a different one.


Hey Jim....you should try to find a nice color combination pen to match my new watch...Black and Orange. Marilyn gave me this new watch for our upcoming 19th anniversary, it would be nice to have a matching pen


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I heard about that watch at the get together last weekend. Mighty nice gift from your sweet wife.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Black & Orange, huh ??? That might be a toughy..but I'm a lookin'...lol

My Gawd...bet that watch cost more than our first house...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Jim if you can't find a blank let me know I will pour you one. Black with orange swriles in it LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Jim if you can't find a blank let me know I will pour you one. Black with orange swriles in it LOL


Now, THAT would be a cool idea, Bobby.. Why not give it a shot..I'd send ya a biggie kit to make it with but that would mean me letting go of my bushings and bits...and them ya gotta pry out of my dead hands..:spineyes: It'd have to be at least 7/8th or preferable 1" to allow for skrew ups..

I think it would be neat to outfit our own "Trod" with a "Genuwine One-of-a-Kind" custom made pen from the old established woodworking firm of "BobTort, Limited......est. 2008".:rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I will build a mold for it this afternoon. I will try to get one done by Thursday then I can bring it by your house when I go get my new storebought teeth.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I will build a mold for it this afternoon. I will try to get one done by Thursday then I can bring it by your house when I go get my new storebought teeth.


Greeaaaaat !!! Sounds like a plan..Thurdays I ain't home between about 12:30 and 3:30 (drivin' miss daisy to beauty parlour day..and NUTHIN can interfere with that..:spineyes: lol)..

Glad to hear yore getting some new choppers..Noticed ya trying to gum that brisket at GB's house Saturday...luckily it was so tender, ya didn't need no teeth..and, HEY !!! are my tax dollars payin' for them teeth???:rotfl:

oh...and, Bill....Momma's 'goodie' is en route....


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

I don't know...the red one is great, but I really like the black one with the fish clip...they are all great work!!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

DANG!!! Bobby is gettin sum teef??? What the heck? 

That is mighty cool of ya'll to work on a black an orange pen fur me! Jim, did you ever try pouring any molds with that epoxy stuff I left with you? That stuff and me didn't get along very well, I kept having voids in it when I tried making blanks.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Trod..with your blessings...I'm gonna lay that acrylic on Bobby if/when we get together..I just dunno what to do with it. I bought the 'ice tray' forms that Bobby was talking about and when I got them, they were shaped like giant suppositories.. Woulda made some wierd blanks...:tongue: 

Check out some of these combos I found to give Bobby sumthin' to work with..


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I am going to try those but not sure I can match any of those. That is harder to do than a person would think. The last 2 pictures have already been turned down to round.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

That's why I don't wanna mess with trying to make 'em.. LOL...Think prolly the middle one would make a nicer pen...i.e. the black one with the orange stripes. Others are TOO orange for me.. Don't try and duplicate any of these...just run with it...betcha you can come up with something dazzling..


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

MAN! That middle picture is COOL!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=22_60&products_id=445

Here ya go, Trod...lotsa good stuff on this new (to me) site.. Just make up yore danged mind.LOL...Ya might save Bobby a lot of frustration.  My end of it is a snap....once I get my hands on a blank...but I AIN'T gonna try to make blanks. That falls under Bobby's expertise..and it ain't no cinch for shore..


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Just make up yore danged mind.LOL...Ya might save Bobby a lot of frustration.


LOL.....well Sir, you are assuming I have a mind to work with.

After looking at those pictures blown up I don't like them. Let's just go with whatever Bobby comes up with.

I ordered the black "Jr Statesman" kit....I think I may call it my Obama pen  
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Pen_Making___Rollerball___Fountain_Pen_Kits___Jr_Statesman_II_Pen_Kit__Postable_Cap___jr_statesman_threaded?Args=


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> LOL...
> 
> *I ordered the black "Jr Statesman" kit....I think I may call it my Obama pen*  http://


-----------------------

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: ...LMBO...Now, I don't care who you are...*THAT'S FUNNY* !!!!

(better watch out, Trod...them guys in the dark suits and black Suburbans oughta be pullin' up in front of yore house right about now.):rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

My first pour is a disaster. My mold leaked. Now I have poly all over my desk. Or did have, LOL. I think I got it all sealed up now, at least it passed the water test.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Them black suburbans don't bother me near as much as them black helicopters 

I hate it when my mold leaks!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I haven't got the blanks done yet. I had to order some more poly resin. Mine turned yellow from age. Don't set up as good when its old.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

i got in a 'mystery' box from CSU this AM.. Inside was Trods pen kit and a couple of nice pen boxes.. I'm ready when you are, Bobby...Just lemme know..

Also...Trod...lemme know what ya want me to do with the boxes...wanna just wait till the pen is ready?.. I'll tell the dog to just cross her legs and wait till you get here...lol


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> i got in a 'mystery' box from CSU this AM.. Inside was Trods pen kit and a couple of nice pen boxes.. I'm ready when you are, Bobby...Just lemme know..
> 
> Also...Trod...lemme know what ya want me to do with the boxes...wanna just wait till the pen is ready?.. I'll tell the dog to just cross her legs and wait till you get here...lol


MAN! That was fast shipping!

Yep, hold on to them boxes and tell Heidi to keep her legs crossed


----------

